# INTP? Or INTJ? I don't know, you tell me...



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

HarpFluffy said:


> I am INTJ and you sound like me, so I would say you are INTJ naturally.
> 
> Keep in mind that the MBTI does not account for mental growth. (The cognitive functions do an okay job of this.) What this means is that if you develop the ability to use INTP's dominant trait proficiently, MBTI will peg you as INTX rather than INT with strongly developed judging _and_ perceiving attributes.


I've considered this as well, that perhaps I am either a very developed INTJ, or vice versa, a very developed INTP. I do have a lot of the organization skills of an INTJ, but I can be messy as hell and not even care, like an INTP. I can be structured and planned to the point of being anal, but also again, not give a shit at all and be totally spontaneous and random in my actions.

It's like when I'm at work, I take my work very seriously. I do everything exactly the way I am supposed to, and I _never_ cut corners, _ever_. But when I am home, and my time is mine, I'm the total opposite most days. My house can be messy and it not bother me at all, because I don't even _see_ how messy it is. Then I'll come home one day and _see_ it for the first time in days, and it drives me crazy. Then I go on a cleaning spree.

I also tend to rearrange my furniture quite often. Maybe 4-5 times a year. That's a lot right? Random thought...

I *prefer* my spaces to be neat and clean, but in *reality*, I lack the motivation to keep it that way. I don't see my surroundings, it's something that just occurs to me every so often, "Jesus this place is gross."

But who really knows. I've settled on INTP, I don't feel like rehashing this, lol.


----------

